# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی هست امسال پزشکی زابل قبول شده باشه؟

## salam1400

سلام بچه ها .من امسال پزشکی زابل قبول شدم . خواستم بدونم کیا دیگه اونجا قبول شدن ؟ از چه شهر هایی ؟

تا یه صحبتی در مورد شرایط اونجا با هم داشته باشیم

----------

